# Thread Tensioner



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

One of the masters on this forum suggested a different style thread tensioner for metallic thread to prevent it from looking frayed, so I added one to my rack. It seems to work well, but I am brand new at this. The reason for the velcro strap on 1 of the rod supports became obvious quickly even to a newbie.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

You might find using a washer wider than the diameter of the spool of thread will help avoid the thread from tangling under in the springs under the spool. I am assuming that the reason for the long bolt is to accomidate a 4 oz spool of thread. On my rig I use the same springs used on the pinch type tensioners.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

My wrapper used to look like that. Now it's covered with spots of epoxy and thread stuck all over. The material in the "V" wore out a long time ago, now I have hunks of old t shirt taped around them. Still use it on every rod I build. 

later, biggreen


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Here's what I've been using for the past 3 yrs...magnet system w/ cardboard between to adjust the tension. I got these from John M. before he made available on Mudhole, etc. They work ok, but if doing a long wrap(like a tiger), the spacers want to creep off. It looks like allthread, nuts, washers, and maybe the springs out of the original FC tensioner might work better. WBF, where did you get that spring? Jerry


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Larger diameter washers might be a good idea; I pull out a few inches of thread and then put a small piece of masking tape holding the thread to the spool to prevent unwinding while I start a new wrap. The all thread is that long to bring the spool up to near rod level and hold different spool sizes. There is a "T" nut in bottom of base to hold all thread. The spring was found at a NAPA auto parts store. The first spring I tried was not strong enough.

The tensioner works great, but metallic is harder than regular. It is particularly tricky on the very small diameter portion of the rod near the tip. Credit for the tensioner goes to a "pg542" post.

Time will tell, but I think I'm addicted. Meeting Randall made me decide to try it. So far I'm just rebuilding an old rod; pulled the guides off to replace the fore grip and re-wrapping the guides. I bought a left over Shakari blank, from before the ATC buy out I guess, from Mudhole to start on after I finish the repair.


----------

